# My First Post



## mk090510 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am new to the forum and new to cigar smoking.

I first humidor was bought online for about $75. Its good looking but the bottom is very frail. I did research and found many different ways of seasoning a humidor. I found a way that worked for me and i tried it. i left the boveda seasoning packs in my humidor for about 3 weeks to ensure proper seasoning. After i used boveda humidity packs to hold my temp and humidity. Didn't work too well i find that the only place it stays clost to right is close to the fireplace. I got sick and tired today and went on craigslist to see if i could find a quality humidor for a decent price. BINGO!!! I stumbled onto a Daniel Marshall 30100 Burl Humidor. Its beautiful and much nicer than the other. The gentlemen came to my job and i was able to bargain it to $150. Ive included 2 pics. Please tell me what you think. Was this a good deal? Do they make replica Daniel Marshall humdiors? Also please share with me your advice on seasoning this humidor. DM says i should use there humidifier with the solution that came with the humidor. Thanks for reading and have a great day.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Some sage advice was given to me when I first posted on this site, take a minute and go over to the New Puffer Fish forum and intro yourself there as well.

As far as your humi goes, there maybe other factors contributing to your issues with your other box such as temperature, seasonality where you live etc. They could also effect your new humi. 

It's really not important whether we think it's a good deal or not, what matters is if you think it was.

I have never done anything from a seasoning standpoint with packets. I have always done it the old fashioned way with wetting the wood, salt test etc so I cannot speak to these Boveda packs.

I am sure this is something others can handle better than me as far as the packets go.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

This is the way to go my man. Just stick to what Don says word for word and you will be good to go.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice looking humidor. Welcome.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Zfog said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html
> 
> This is the way to go my man. Just stick to what Don says word for word and you will be good to go.


Yeah, the Herf n Terf approved sponge method is awesome. The sponge creates a heck of a lot of surface area for the water to evaporate from.

Also, since you asked about humidification after seasoning. . . I'm sure the pg solution recomended by the manufacturer will work fine but two other win win options are Heartfelt beads or kitty litter. There's a thread called "kitty litter set-up" by TonyBrooklyn.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong I tried to post a link but no dice.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Yeah, the Herf n Terf approved sponge method is awesome. The sponge creates a heck of a lot of surface area for the water to evaporate from.
> 
> Also, since you asked about humidification after seasoning. . . I'm sure the pg solution recomended by the manufacturer will work fine but two other win win options are Heartfelt beads or kitty litter. There's a thread called "kitty litter set-up" by TonyBrooklyn.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong I tried to post a link but no dice.


there ya go--->http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

welcome to puff


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> there ya go--->http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
> 
> welcome to puff


How? 
I normally do copy & paste but sometimes it dosn't cooperate with me.

And this brings me to another question. Why does the search function on this site suck so bad? I've spent the last 30 min looking for instructions on how to post links. I've changed the wording every way I can think of. The search hardly ever gives relevant results. :banghead:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

> How?
> I normally do copy & paste but sometimes it dosn't cooperate with me.


To make a link in your post just copy the URL, then click on the icon that is pointed to below and paste the link in the box and hit ok.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't even do that. Just did copy and paste. Idk. Computers are a pain in the butt sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Donnie :hug:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Slick said:


> Thank you Donnie :hug:


You are very welcome. :yo:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sir, congratulations on a beautiful, authentic, Daniel Marshall humidor! DM get my unequivocal approval for quality. You got a great deal, too.

As for seasoning, please do read the sticky recommended above. Feel free to wipe down the dividers lightly. I'd recommend about every six hours throughout the process.

While I love DM humidors, I do not love their recommendation for humidification. Polypropylene Glycol and distilled water works great in the short term, but is hand-wringing, hair pulling exercise in frustration in the long term.

I'll make it stupid-easy for you. Go to Heartfelt industries and order three medium tubes of 65% humidity beads. Get a gallon of distilled water and a fine mister from your drug store, or local beauty supply shop. Stand a tube on end and tap the cap to settle the beads. Twist and pull gently to remove the cap and shoot three spritzes into the end. Invert and repeat. Do this for each of the three tubes. This will produce about 50-70% charged beads. Place one tube on each end of the humidor and one in the center. You will never worry about rH again. You won't even need a hygrometer, or ever have to concern yourself with whether or not the one you have is working. They're the closest thing to idiot proof in all of cigardom.

Again, congrats and happy seasoning!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome!

Also, I agree with the sentiment that the search function on Puff is broken. I almost never get what I'm looking for, as searching seems to just bring up every post, just in a different order.


----------

